
Etherpad Foundation - pixelcort
http://etherpad.org/
======
nroach
Who is behind this? The web site mentions a Google Group and and IRC channel,
but a few online message forums do not a Foundation make. Do they assert any
ownership of the source? The web site bears a copyright notice but to whom
does that copyright belong?

An "About Us" page would be nice or some kind of information on how the
Foundation is structured...

------
Sthorpe
I keep wondering what they could have become if they didn't get bought.

Maybe the new printing press?

------
ErrantX
I can't help feeling that using Etherpad for the documentation is a case of
using it for the sake of using it - rather than using what works...

~~~
ErrantX
Hmm, for those that never looked: <http://doc.etherpad.org/ep/tag/>

bad...

------
GavinB
Very classy move by both the founders of Appjet and Google.

~~~
seiji
I'm pretty sure Appjet and Google have nothing to do with it.

~~~
trun
I don't see Iba or Greenspan anywhere in the google groups or actively
involved in the project on github any more. They're probably working on bigger
and better things.

~~~
seiji
Last I heard they're plenty busy doing Wave stuff at Google's Australia
office.

~~~
ErrantX
Is it just me who thinks that Wave really isn't "bigger and better" than
Etherpad as an idea.

~~~
roc
If you can implement Etherpad via Wave, I think that makes it "bigger" by
definition. At least in terms of the size of the problem-space.

And "better" doesn't seem fair to determine, either way, until their Google
work ships.

~~~
ErrantX
Maybe; I can't help thinking, though, that the underwhelming response to Wave
compared to that of Etherpad (which was a brilliant idea) is telling.

Obviously I'm eager to see what they've been working on - but Im not sure they
can save Wave.

